# Built a few new jigs today



## flyingvranch (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi everyone! Since I am stuck inside during hurricane Harvey, I decided to make a new crosscut sled and finish up my router table fence on my Paulk workbench. They turned out pretty nice and accurate. I really like my workbench by the way. Ron put a lot of thought into the design and so far it has been great for my cabinet work. I am using a Milwaukee router under the insert.


----------



## duc996 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice! At least you are being productive during the hurricane.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that my crosscut sled is my favorite "jig" that I have made so far. It's definitely my most used.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for that dust fixture jig. I just bought the same fixture for my router table.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Hopefully things are drying out. I've got lots of friends in the area. Most are okay.


----------



## flyingvranch (Aug 26, 2017)

> Hopefully things are drying out. I ve got lots of friends in the area. Most are okay.
> 
> - WayneC


Thanks for the well wishes. I am about 50 miles north of Houston so we were spared all of the flooding. We did get 24 inches of rain in two days though. A lot of roads are washed out around here because of that.


----------

